# Xuzhou



## B Miro (Apr 3, 2017)

Hi there

A chinese companny is inviting me to work in Xuzhou city.

Does anyone knows this village?

Thanks

B Miro


----------



## Zip88 (Mar 16, 2017)

Xuzhou is a fairly large second tier city. Cost of living is cheaper than many coastal cities. There is no international airport. But the high speed railway to Shanghai or Zhengzhou are fairly convenient, maybe just 2.5 hours.


----------

